# Concrete blankets



## jakejorgenson (Mar 17, 2009)

How do you guys fold/roll your concrete blankets to store them and to move them from job to job? We have about 7 of them now but don't have a great way to roll them up really clean.


----------



## JDEERE (Feb 3, 2015)

We just roll and tie them. No easy way that I know of, but if you come up with one, please let us know.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 30 of them. We do the same, roll and tie. Thinking of making a crate with fork pockets to store and move them.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

As mentioned already roll em up. We always used rebar tie wire to tie em with.

:thumbsup:


----------



## StainConcrete (Nov 20, 2012)

Ugh, blankets. The bane of concrete flatwork. 

We power wash them, let them dry a bit in the sun. Then hang over a cable I have stretched across my building. Like a giant clothesline. Take a bull float handle in the middle to allow airflow by fans.

Fold in half length wise, then start rolling. Tie wire em up. Store on a rolling scaffold.

I'm a little picky about blankets. If/when I find another contractor driving on them- it's usually uncomfortable. For them.


----------

